# Discord server open



## BahgDaddy (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi folks! I have a discord server, mostly for conversations and art sharing, etc. as well as fantasy and adventure RPing. NSFW and SFW sections.

Main thing is, I appreciate sophisticated conversations, so if you've enjoyed my conversations here, we'll probably get along fine. Also have a politics section.

Invites by request only; please PM me.


----------



## Bruan_Grogg (Dec 18, 2017)

can you update the discord invite it seems to have expired


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's another one. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

My server is still open. Anything and everything is fine.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 31, 2017)

New to discord and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> New to discord and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.



Talk to people?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Talk to people?


Nevermind, I got it. It seems very inactive.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Nevermind, I got it. It seems very inactive.



Yeah. I never really got it going I guess.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah. I never really got it going I guess.


I'd be willing to start something, but a vacant server isn't a good incentive.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I'd be willing to start something, but a vacant server isn't a good incentive.



Probably because everyone else feels that way.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably because everyone else feels that way.



You got me there. When are you usually on?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You got me there. When are you usually on?



Usually between 12-9PM pacific time. But eh, it is fine.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Server was pretty active today, with lots of stimulating conversations. Join the fun! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## beepbeepwolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Got room for one more in there?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 6, 2018)

I'd like to join in.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 7, 2018)

I do have to give a warning. Join at your own discretion. The politics section is a dumpster fire. Of course if you can handle the heat, please join. I just think everyone should have a fair warning about that.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 7, 2018)

Count me in.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thought it'd be fair to give a heads-up, but some ass-holes are going around and fucking with Discord servers, keep an eye out for them. Not gonna name names openly.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 7, 2018)

Got ya


----------



## churio (Jan 7, 2018)

Your invite expired again.


----------



## LumiNinetales (Jan 7, 2018)

I'd like to join too If you don't mind :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Great! PMs sent instead if posting to avoid spammers. 

We've got RP sections, laissez-faire politics section, and NSFW areas for anyone 18 or older.


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 7, 2018)

Ahh why not? Give us one those invites mate if you'd please. I could do with some more servers to RP in.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 8, 2018)

Actually since I've been banned because I didn't think what they were doing is right. DO NOT JOIN! I told the admin to stop talking dirty around kids (some as young as 14) about anal masturbation and got pissed at me for "limiting free speech". He turns everything into a political arguement and if you dare say anything is wrong you will be called out for being authoritarian and censoring. He also thinks everything should be a total anarchy with no rules because "freedom". And even though he says that, if you have a different opinion, you will have insults thrown at you by he and his buddy, especially after trolling you. DO NOT JOIN! ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE UNDER 18!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Wait, I wasn't sure if this was one I was already on. Guess it isn't, send over a link if you're still open to new people.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

I feel somewhat obligated to defend myself, although only to an extent. There are many members on here who can corroborate whether or not I am a good person, or an lewd towards minors. I am in fact not. Everyone in this forum can verify how to behave and handle situations, and also many on my discord server can verify whether or not these claims are true and warranted. 

Do I talk dirty with 14 year olds? Absolutely not. Did I accidentally slip into a rathe risqué conversation with a 16 year? Yeah, and I apologize for that. It won't happen again. 

Thank you.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 8, 2018)

Can i have an invite? I am a very enthusiastic roleplayer


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Ok Ink and Metrofox


----------



## Furrydog87 (Jan 8, 2018)

Can I join? Server sounds like fun <3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 8, 2018)

I can add clarity to the issues on the server were caused by the most vocal one against it here. Many issues were generated in a short period of time and resulted in drama that I can still see is being dragged on. Simply put go to the server if you don't like it then nobody's shackling you to stay!

It's a friendly place. Baghdaddy's only issue you need to give him direct context or he gets confused


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



You've been warned about cross-thread drama. Take this back to where it should be.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



No, the thread created to discuss this is where you talk about it.


----------



## Furrydog87 (Jan 8, 2018)

... Can I join? Drama llamas are not my forte


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 8, 2018)

Ovi can you not try to destroy the credibility of an entire server simply because the owner happened to make a mistake? Trust me i've been in servers with owners who have regularly done much worse and even those servers i wouldn't want being treated like this.


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh and to the owner, i highly recommend you make an invite and check the box that sets the link to never expire. It'll save you a lot of trouble having to make a new invite link every day.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

..........


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 8, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



Yeah but _the entire fucking server?_ You're crucifying an entire server and everyone in it solely because of what one person did. That's not even remotely fair. If you have beef with the owner, there are ways to go about keeping the beef without shitting on an entire server.


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 8, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



Then report the owner to Discord if you feel like he's done enough to get banned. Unfortunately there's no other way to remove the owner from power without manipulating him into resigning, which i'm pretty sure won't be happening. Doesn't seem like the kinda person who'd give in to that sort of pressure. Not that i'm encouraging it, in fact i'm encouraging you to get over it and move on with your life.


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 8, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



You're aware that Discord has a block feature right? And that if a minor feels uncomfortable by anything anyone says, they can block that person? Yeah their blocking system is shit but its something. I get that talking dirty with minors is bad, but unless Discord agrees to step in there is literally nothing you can do about what he says on his server. You're getting way too obsessed with this. Besides, some minors are 100% comfortable with it and may even willingly join explicit conversations that may have previously been between adults.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 8, 2018)

Ovi you are acting like a child. Pure and simple. You got caught breaking the rules. We let you stay yet you caused more drama as a retaliation attempt, you got trolled as a direct result. You rage quit and now you're trying to slander somebody on a public forum.  We were more than fair with you, yet you were the one causing all of the drama. Even when asked politely to stop. This is silly and this witch hunt is not for moral it is for personal vengeance.


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 8, 2018)

On a less dramatic note, i am interested in checking out the server but the latest invite link is expired. I do recommend you make a permanent invite link still, its much easier.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

If I was actually a pedophile I'd have been way more careful about this.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> On a less dramatic note, i am interested in checking out the server but the latest invite link is expired. I do recommend you make a permanent invite link still, its much easier.



Nah, I can control who can come in and out though. But if you'd like to join you can. I've nothing to hide. I have controversial beliefs, nothing more.


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> If I was actually a pedophile I'd have been way more careful about this.



Tbh i don't believe you're a pedophile. At the very least it would have been an honest mistake blown way out of proportion. But i don't know the full story, i just saw rp in your first post and i'm interested now.

Edit: And yeah that's understandable. It was a suggestion after all.


----------



## Larkkenspur (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm interested too, been dying to RP for ages. Send me an invite link whenever's fine, please!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

OK, server is still open, we have 21 members now, and still growing.


----------



## Kyr (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm not really interested in RP but a politics section that's been described as a dumpster fire sounds good to me.

Likely won't be very active but feel free to send an invite link my way.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Can I have an invite?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Sure!


----------



## Little_Luna (Jan 20, 2018)

Can I join in?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 22, 2018)

Mind if I drop by and see if it's my sort of scene or not? I haven't used Discord before, but I'm sure I can figure it out.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 22, 2018)

Eh ill join, more places to waste time on


----------



## SaintBFur (Jan 22, 2018)

I would also enjoy an invite when convenient, thank you.


----------



## Pinsley (Jan 26, 2018)

Please make an invite everyone can use.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 26, 2018)

Pinsley said:


> Please make an invite everyone can use.



They're by personal invite only, if you'd like to join I can send you a link.


----------



## Godsend_ (Jan 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> They're by personal invite only, if you'd like to join I can send you a link.


Can I grab one? o^o


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Server is still open, fairly active, by invite only.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

The server neither hosts nor condones zoophilia or bestiality. Such claims are false and defamatory in nature.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 8, 2018)

The server contains both feral porn (Drawings of non-anthro animals having sex) and feral roleplay (including non-anthro, non-talking, non-sentient animals having sex with anthro and humanoid characters)

Decide whether this is zoophilia for yourself, bit being attractes to real animals is zoophilia by definition.

It is not defamation to point out the truth. Your server contains those things and you yourself did not deny it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

As you just said yourself, completely obliterating your own argument, zoophilia is the attraction towards REAL animals. Feral yiff and RPs, oddly enough, do not involve REAL animals. 

No one believes you, anyway.


----------



## chistota (Feb 8, 2018)

hi, if it is still available I would very much like to join, the invite has expired however


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

chistota said:


> hi, if it is still available I would very much like to join, the invite has expired however


 I was going to join as well to check it out but the invite indeed has expired. Hopefully they will update the first post or reply with a working link.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> As you just said yourself, completely obliterating your own argument, zoophilia is the attraction towards REAL animals. Feral yiff and RPs, oddly enough, do not involve REAL animals.
> 
> No one believes you, anyway.



A pedophile is still a pedophile even if they have never abused a real child. A zoophile is still a zoophile even if they have never abused a real animal.

Attraction to feral dogs = zoophilia


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 17, 2018)

Closing this for review at the request of the OP.


----------

